# misc...aquarium stuff for sale pu dfw,tx



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had some stuff come up, that I would reather not talk about, and want to keep this as a "for the ones that don't know what happen don't ask, and for the ones that know, please keep it to your self".... I have for sale...

one- oceanic brown wood trim 60g tank. holds water. would like $65.00 for it. 48x12.5x23.25
one- 24 inch t5 normal out put 14w x2 with coralife 6,700k and colormax. 4-6 months old. would like $25.00 
one 30 inch t5 normal out put fixture 18w x 2 with coralife 6,700k and colormax 2-3 months old. would like $35.00 

20g high 24x12.5x16 black trim would like $20.0

and more stuff as I find it..

Thanks.


----------

